# Really Easy "Rusting" Technique



## lateadopter (Oct 29, 2013)

Thought this might be useful to some of you. I figured this out when I was doing some early morning spray painting (getting down to the wire) and I noticed that the paint didn't stick where the morning dew was still clinging to the prop. I realized I could use this to do a faux rusting technique. First, coat the area you want to look rusty with a paint that will look like rust. I used a red oxide primer spray paint. Let that paint dry completely. Then use a spray bottle to cover the area with water droplets. Finally, while it's still wet, go over that with the final spray paint color. I used a hammered black spray paint. Here are the results I got on a "wrought iron" fence I made with wood and PVC:


----------



## Die N Rott (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great! I love how a problem with early morning painting became a solution for making your making faux rust on your fence.


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

Cool Bananas!


----------

